# Approximate value of a used Bad Boy Buggy



## TurkeyDreamer (Dec 5, 2012)

I have the opportunity to purchase a used and overall good condition BBB that the owner says is approximately 6-7 yrs old.  It is electric with a toggle switch to engage full time 4wd or auto4wd.  It has a rack on top and a seat for two people on the back.  It has brand new tires, but is probably going to need new batteries soon.  The owner has replaced the batteries once, and has had the vehicle serviced each year.

He indicates he paid $9000 new.  Any idea an approximate current value or a place I can look?  He basically said "make me an offer" but I don't really know where to start.

Thanks.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Dec 6, 2012)

I would start around the $3000 mark and go from there. You will need new batteries soon and thats not cheap. I believe the batts would cost around $900? that would put you about $4000 in it and i would think that would be a fair price. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks Jack.  I appreciate the reply.  Would also appreciate others than may have recently bought/sold one or know some for sale about this same year's model.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Dec 6, 2012)

I emailed BBB.  They confirmed the model is a 2006 Classic.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 7, 2012)

Batteries might not need to be replaced soon...it all depends on what age they are.  They should have a stamp on them...letter then a number.  The letter is for the month (ie A for January, B for February) and the number is the last digit of the year (ie 9 for 2009, 0 for 2010).  They'll last 4-6 years depending on maintenance of them.

I'm guessing with the way you describe it, this guy is meticulous about his cart.  That says a lot.  That being said, I think BBB's are over priced and parts can be hard to find.  

Any cart that is lifted with big tires, lights, back seat etc etc is worth at least $4500. 4wd and winch and other accs will only add $$.  I'd say it is probably more in the $5-6k range.


----------



## 7 point (Dec 11, 2012)

I would think if you dont really need 4wd it would be a better deal to get a 2wd cart and build the way you want it. less $ and parts are easyer to find


----------

